# Street Fighter Franchise



## matt.m (Feb 17, 2009)

I tell you guys I am very interested to see the new live action "Street Fighter" movie.  I purchased the Collector's Edition of Street Fighter IV and watched the animated movie.  It was cool.


----------



## Hand Sword (Feb 17, 2009)

Is this a remake after the Video game that Van Dam did or the Sonny Chiba films? Who would play him?


----------



## matt.m (Feb 18, 2009)

The movie is titled "Street Fighter: The Legend of Chun Li"  the imdb excerpt is as follows. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0891592/


----------



## Hand Sword (Feb 18, 2009)

That was a character in the video game. So, I think it's a movie with the game's theme.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes it is based off the Video game but it still should be a great movie.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 18, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> it still should be a great movie.


 
Why's that?  The Van Dam Streetfighter sucked.  So did the DOA movie, the Mortal Kombat movie... What makes this one seem better?  I dunno if its just that Fighting games don't translate well, or if its the fact that the people making them suck.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm going to go see, hope it's decent.  Not too many martial arts movies coming out lately.


----------



## Carol (Feb 18, 2009)

I definitely want to see it.  Of course Chun-Li was my fave Street Fighter character to play, too...


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 18, 2009)

I still have fond memories of playing the entire series .

I love street fighter, I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 18, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I still have fond memories of playing the entire series .



The games were great, Capcom/SNK staples.


----------



## Nolerama (Feb 18, 2009)

It has Chris Klein... He's, like, the Billy Zane of crappy movies ;P


----------



## arnisador (Feb 18, 2009)

The previews actually look OK.


----------



## Twin Fist (Feb 18, 2009)

you know Carol, we can get you one of those Chun li outfit's............



Carol Kaur said:


> I definitely want to see it.  Of course Chun-Li was my fave Street Fighter character to play, too...


----------



## Carol (Feb 18, 2009)

As long as the outfit was from the game and not the movie.   Kristin Kreuk is thinner than I am...the video game Chun Li has a few more curves.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 18, 2009)

I STILL say Dolph Lundgren would've made a perfect Guile.


----------



## Twin Fist (Feb 18, 2009)

no problem babe


----------

